# TCP Client, verbindung aufrecht halten



## Fohnbit (29. Sep 2014)

Hallo!

Ich rufe alle 3 Sekunden Daten von einem TCP Server ab.
Ich bin mir aber unsicher wegen der Verbindungs aufrechterhaltung:

Methode zum abrufen (vereinfacht)


```
// verbindungsaufbau erfolgt in einer anderen Methode
outToServer = new DataOutputStream(clientSocket.getOutputStream());
inFromServer = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(
					clientSocket.getInputStream()));
byte[] value = new byte[8];
// value wird gefüllt
outToServer.write(value);
char[] buffer = new char[73];
int anzahlZeichen = inFromServer.read(buffer, 0, 73);
byte[] answer = new String(buffer, 0, anzahlZeichen).getBytes();
// Antwort wird verarbeitet

// nun kommt wieder
value = new byte[8];
// value wird gefüllt
outToServer.write(value);
buffer = new char[11];
anzahlZeichen = inFromServer.read(buffer, 0, 11);
answer = new String(buffer, 0, anzahlZeichen).getBytes();
// Antwort wird verarbeitet

// noch 10x werden Daten abgerufen, dann endet die Methode
```

Die Methode wird nun alle 3 Sekunden aufgerufen.

Mein Problem: Ich erhalte nach einer gewissen zeit falsche Daten. Sieht so aus als würde diese falsch abgerufen.
Aber ist an dem Code etwas falsch?

Danke!


----------

